
Congratulations GitHub on the acquisition by Microsoft - iBelieve
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/06/03/microsoft-acquires-github/
======
norswap
Yikes. How untasteful. Nothing official yet but they're hurrying up writing
some completely bullshit post to let people know that Github is being acquired
by "M$" and hopefully migrate to them. The last paragraph says it all, "look
at how we're different".

Frankly, why not just be honest and make this point directly. No need for the
"we congratulate Github - Git is so important" oohs and aahs. We're not
morons.

------
skinnymuch
That read was pretty distasteful. The acquisition isn’t even officially
announced yet they go ahead and talk about “big bad” Microsoft’s surreptitious
reasons and tactics for GitHub and developers.

------
rendx
What a lame post. Considering Microsoft's history, I would have expected
something less generic, more opinionated, and stronger in statement about its
own future.

I did like Gitlab and its features, but THIS post makes me reconsider and
makes me want to switch to alternatives with an actual community that cares,
like Gitea.

~~~
zeusk
It is lame because it serves nothing other than opportunistic advertising.

------
jenga22
This is in very bad taste.

We do not know who the acquirer officially is yet. They are also assuming that
MS has already ruined GitHub.

Based on what we have seen in the last few years from Microsoft, they are very
serious about not messing up when it comes to developer tools and the
ecosystem.

They are also showing a huge capacity for working across platforms and being
supportive of the community as a whole. I don't know where the pieces fall,
but this was in poor taste.

Not good GitLab.

------
_vertigo
Can someone (who isn't projecting their own opinions of Microsoft) explain in
simple terms what makes this so "trashy"?

So far the only legitimate complaints I've seen are:

1) The acquisition hasn't been announced yet (OK, what makes that "trashy"?)

2) This is opportunistic advertising (OK, what makes that "trashy"?)

~~~
skinnymuch
The post acts like Microsoft will mess up GitHub and has specific plans for
Github already, which they likely do, but Gitlab isn’t in the know. The post
is just saying things.

------
tootie
"Thank you for making the market and setting the price for our eventual
acquisition by Google" is what I read between the lines.

~~~
anothergoogler
Google just shut down a code hosting service, what would they want with
GitLab?

~~~
giancarlostoro
Microsoft shut down their own too.

~~~
scarface74
VSTS is still alive and well.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I'm talking about CodePlex.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CodePlex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CodePlex)

I have to link to Wikipedia cause the original domain now showcases a security
warning from Firefox...

------
ku6pk
Pretty tasteless to publish an article like this without any concrete sources
or even confirmations from the Microsoft/Github teams themselves.

"GitHub has earned mindshare within the developer community, and Microsoft’s
acquisition is certainly an attempt to garner and cultivate that mindshare.
However, the long term strategic implication seems to be that Microsoft wants
to use GitHub as a means to drive Azure adoption."

Might be reading too much into this, but the above line in-particular drove me
up the wall.

------
amrrs
Before Microsoft's / Github's PR team releases a piece Gitlab does one which
is nothing but what People wouldn't want at any time. Gitlab is supposed to
develop trust among the community rather than bitching about something that
hasn't even happened just for the namesake user acquisition.

Perhaps, the team thought Make Hay while the sunshines - but Sun might set for
them!

------
JeanMarcS
Meanwhile, their (questionable) strategy seems to work, as a pike in project
import is happening

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17223116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17223116)

Good ? Bad ? I don’t know neither judging. Just saying.

~~~
craigvn
I would suggest the majority of the spike are just playing, will settle down
to a small bump.

------
panarky
This is what we call a backhanded compliment.

------
kiloreux
I wouldn't wanna be with such service provider. Very trashy behavior,I have
switched to bitbucket and have been happy. This post just confirms my choice
of not going for gitlab ever.

------
spiderPig
If anything this post is going to push people away from using Gitlab. It’s one
thing to try and capitalize on it but this is just eww

------
buremba
"We applaud GitHub on its accomplishments and congratulate Microsoft on its
acquisition. While we admire what's been done, our strategy differs in two key
areas. First, instead of integrating multiple tools together, we believe a
single application, built from the ground up to support the entire DevOps
lifecycle is a better experience leading to a faster cycle time."

^ That's how you end up with a shitty product. Just use right tool for the
right job..

------
cyrux004
Is the acquisition official yet?

~~~
obl
you have to get the PR in the oven while it's still hot

------
jlisam13
trashy

------
m3rc
The only reason I can think of for how many comments here are simply trying to
call the post 'trashy' is that they were written by MS devs...

~~~
craigvn
Why? As the worlds leading contributor to open source and 40 years experience
building development tools it is probably the best acquirer. Would you rather
Oracle?

